# The biggest I've ever been!



## Stuffingkit (Aug 18, 2018)

So I'm enjoying these new rolls and such with enthusiasm. I feel like a mountain of a woman!


----------



## GregJ1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Stuffingkit said:


> So I'm enjoying these new rolls and such with enthusiasm. I feel like a mountain of a woman!


Beautiful


----------



## LumpySmile (Aug 18, 2018)

You are so absolutely gorgeous. 

Did you buy the shorts? I sure hope so.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 19, 2018)

How do you enjoy this newfound stage of your progressing state now? I mean, how do you describe being this heavy, from the lens of the everyday life or sensorially speaking?


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 19, 2018)

Stuffingkit said:


> So I'm enjoying these new rolls and such with enthusiasm. I feel like a mountain of a woman!


you wear them really well!
gorgeous country girl photo
still not that big, are you?


----------



## fatlilboy (Aug 21, 2018)

You are always gorgeous and lovely! Keep growing. It looks so amazing on you.


----------



## BigFA (Aug 21, 2018)

fatlilboy said:


> You are always gorgeous and lovely! Keep growing. It looks so amazing on you.


Could not agree more. Just lovely and oh so sexy. You have always been one of my favorites Kit.


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 24, 2018)

i have waited years for this, hopefully you won't stop anytime soon, you look sexier and happier than ever, wonderful curves ! thanks for sharing, always welcome around here


----------



## luvdrac (Aug 26, 2018)

You wear it oh so well


----------



## flfeeder (Sep 5, 2018)

Stuffingkit said:


> So I'm enjoying these n
> So damned HOT!!!! YourBF or GF is sooo lucky!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Sep 13, 2018)

John Smith said:


> How do you enjoy this newfound stage of your progressing state now? I mean, how do you describe being this heavy, from the lens of the everyday life or sensorially speaking?



I feel softer, and I can feel more jiggle when I'm moving. Not gonna lie, its a HUGE turn on. Also omg my appetite is ridiculous!


----------



## John Smith (Sep 13, 2018)

Stuffingkit said:


> I feel softer, and I can feel more jiggle when I'm moving. Not gonna lie, its a HUGE turn on. Also omg my appetite is ridiculous!



Nicely nice! Glad that you thoroughly enjoy your progress. ^^


----------



## pippy012798 (Oct 30, 2018)

Stuffingkit said:


> So I'm enjoying these new rolls and such with enthusiasm. I feel like a mountain of a woman!


I know how otfeels…..feeling belly on lap is a real turn on for me. Seeing a nice soft belly with a beautiful woman....is aturnon!


----------



## pippy012798 (Dec 20, 2020)

Stuffingkit said:


> So I'm enjoying these new rolls and such with enthusiasm. I feel like a mountain of a woman!


Look fantastic! Hope you are still enjoying your rolls!


----------

